

Leave Facebook if you don't want to be spied on, warns EU - anaxag0ras
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/26/leave-facebook-snooped-on-warns-eu-safe-harbour-privacy-us

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9276461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9276461)

